# Jack's Hair Cut



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictures as soon, as I fuss at dh for draining the camera batteries! 

Used a Comb Clip-On #10 (longest in a package set) with an attached #40 Blade. I clipped him just like Dexter. 

It all started off this morning with removing the hairs off the paws, then rounding the feet. Well....the hair on legs were so long I had to trim some down on the legs. I rounded the rear-end. The rear-end was the mistake because after checking him out, he did not look right from the back. 

So, I took the Clip-On Comb and proceeded. 

With Hav standing up, I held the a lot of ear sections up in one hand while clipping with the other hand. I did not want to clip the ear length. 

I clipped down the spine, rounding rear section, HOLD tail down so you do not clip tail. I went across the sides a little way down and then went downward at a diagonal. You have to keep clipping until it looks right. I scissored the legs. I did not touch the face/muzzle/mustache. Trimmed some of the length underneath. 

And also clipped about 1 inch off end of tail....it was getting too long....it was longer than the body hair. 

I did trim a little on the top of head to blend the bald spot. Bald spot was from surgery months ago and head hair grows REALLY slow.

So....you have pictures to look forward too. You know I haven't tried my cell phone for pictures yet...let me give it a try and see if I can manage to save them some place.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow I can't believe you did it... How long is his hair now? Waiting for the pictures !!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still trying to find them on my computer....I got them off my phone, now I have to find them. 

Body hair is about 1 1/4 inch; legs long, face/muzzle long, ears long. 

Let me try to find them...I'll be back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack 10-8-2011*

Jack new cut!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he looks GREAT! you did a fantastic job, I'd hire you in a heartbeat!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww I love it !!! He looks great. Awesome job.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He looks good


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks adorable!!! Great job!!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for telling us just exactly how you did it and I surely see why you had to trim his tail!! It's so long! Just love his face. What a cutie!

Alanna


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How do you get the cute little round feet? I have tried but he always looks scraggly.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack looks fabulous! He is so fluffy, I would have thought his body hair is closer to 3" long, not 1 1/4"

Do you have to treat him with anything to get him to stand still for the clippers and scissors, or does he cooperate fully with you without nibbles?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Jack looks fantastic! You are an excellant groomer!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This was Jack's first clipper groom and he did very well once he figured the clippers were not going to hurt him. 

I had to tell him to stand up several times. Jack likes to sit, but he will get better with time. No treats during groom. I treat when "all finished."

To round the feet (paws), I use curved shears. Comb out the feet well. I have my boys stand. I find the front toe nail, because this nail is the one that sits out the longest. Trim just a little beyond this toe while holding your shears at angle and trim around.

If you pup tends to want to lift his foot/leg while you are trimming...then....you can hold up the opposite leg on the other side and this forces your pup to want to stand firm while you are trimming.

Jack's groom will be a groom in process. I continue to watch the way the boy's look after a groom to see if I need to trim an additional area...this is what is so nice when you are grooming at home...you can take your time. And remember....Hair grows.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jack looks fabulous. :whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks great, Linda! You must have a lot of patience. I did notice that Jack's coloring is very similar to McGee's!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, Jack looks a lot like McGee now. Jack's coloring is lighter, almost feels like he is naked. Do you know what I mean? 

Patience: My story... I slowly gained my patience when my children were very young, so taking care of Dexter and Jack were easy! 

I am glad I groomed him down. I am sooooooooooooooo not looking forward to all the sticks/leaves that Jack collects with his vacuum cleaner hair. 

This is what happened with Dexter....I went through the "Blowing Coat" then clipped him down.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't believe his hair is that long after using the clippers...YOU are GOOOOOD!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So you are using a comb size 10..does it say how many inches that is...i.e., 1 1/2 inches? My clipper is the Wahl Switchblade and comes with a 30 and a 10 blade, but the longest comb included was a 0 which said 5/8 inch...I think that is too short...I will look to see if they have a size 10 in the comb...if not, I will just have to bring Sir Winston over and let you do your magic...lol... I do love his look, it is just right for me and must be so much easier to take care of...I like that you left his ears and tail natural and not squared off too...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My clipper comb says 1 1/4 inches. You can try the #30 with the comb to see if it is sharp enough. 

The most important part of the clip is to ..............MAKE sure ALL tangles and mats are NOT present in the coat. 

Because.....as you are clipping and dragging the comb through the hair and the clipper comb gets hung up, it will cut extra hair. 

So, if you come across a tangle while clipping, STOP and remove the tangle first.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

After reading your description I was a bit worried, he looks great!!!! Great job, he looks wonderful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bath today for the boys! Jack got another hair cut! This time a little shorter! I need to round out the chest a little more. Also worked on the eyes. I also trimmed some on the legs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HE LOOKS AMAZING!! I'd hire you in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jack is looking great!And his tear staining seems much better.Super cut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow Jack looks so good!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! Jack was a champ while grooming. Jack still has issues with the tear stains. I wipe the inner corners of the eyes with a product called "Eye Clear," it is a small container that contains sterile eye wash pads. It has taken several months to clear up the eye area.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good!!! Love his coloring


----------

